# Recommendations for new Hapkido dobok.



## Raymond (Dec 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I am going to be purchasing a new dobok soon as my training is picking back up (a former training partner has opened a new gym)!  Does anyone have any recommendations for a brand/maker for a new one?  I am looking specifically for the diamond pattern jacket in an all cotton heavy weight construction.  Not really looking for the lighter polyester blends as I'll be wearing it during open gym and free rolling.  

Thanks!


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 9, 2014)

I know Dynamics sells one like that, but I've never tried it. I do have their lightweight cotton/poly blend one, though - I've worn it probably ~20 hours a week for over 2 years, including for free sparring, rolling, etc, and the only thing that's ever ripped are the ties, which was an easy fix.  So if the heavyweight version is of similar quality, I'd recommend it.


----------



## Raymond (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks!  I just checked them out and I'll give it a try.  They're single weave Judo gi is a very good price as well.  That would be a good option as well.  I know its superficial, but I like the diamond stitch pattern dobok lots of HKD folks wear just because it helps set the uniform apart from other arts


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 27, 2015)

Try Moosoolsa Martial Arts Supply - Best Hapkido Uniforms Sparring Gear


----------



## jezr74 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd like one with some ventilation under the arms and\or down the side for the summer months, like a mesh maybe.


----------



## drop bear (Jan 27, 2015)

jezr74 said:


> I'd like one with some ventilation under the arms and\or down the side for the summer months, like a mesh maybe.



you could just put flaps in it like a rain coat.


----------



## Raymond (May 5, 2015)

I ordered the Dynamics 14 oz uniform.  According to Amazon it was delivered today.  Pretty excited to rush home from work in a few minutes to try it on!


----------



## Raymond (May 6, 2015)

Its almost as heavy as my BJJ kimonos.  The pants of the Dynamics 14 oz uniform are probably heavier than my BJJ pants.  I can't wait to get some hard training in it tonight.  Thanks for the recommendation Watergal.


----------

